# Boba is gone 3/3/12-4/11/12



## bobasmomma (Apr 11, 2012)

I had hogged my hopes up about this little guy who had been weened way to early but he don't make it. He passed in his sleep this early morning. R.i.p Boba fett, we didn't have you long but you made a big impression

Forever a bunny slave


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear. My deepest heartfelt condolences for your loss of your sweet Boba.

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, my heart sank when I read this. So sorry to hear about Boba. :rip:ink iris:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so sorry about your loss, it is tragic to lose a baby. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 11, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Goodbye little man and rest in peace.:bunnyangel:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 11, 2012)

I couldn't believe it. I'm so sorry. With you he had the best life he could have had.

I think you should talk to the breeder [or wherever you got him] about this, so they might change their ways & it won't happen to anybunny else.


----------



## HEM (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about lil' Boba


----------

